
Skype 6.0  - gglanzani
http://vimeo.com/25374704
======
seanmccann
This would be very unusable for me. It would be a giant step backwards, even
from 5.0.

\- I need full names. I don't care about avatars \- Those group icons are very
ugly \- This just looks like a giant mess
(<http://www.flickr.com/photos/41766815@N00/5866118912/>)

